# John MacArthur; Eulogy for R.C. Sproul



## JimmyH (Dec 15, 2017)

Just saw this tribute to R.C. Sproul by John MacArthur and thought it worthy of posting the link ;
https://www.gty.org/library/blog/B171214

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## timfost (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. We spent time with family for dinner tonight. Much of our conversation was spent in reminiscing about RC Sproul. He has certainly touched so many lives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 16, 2017)

Here's one By Joni Eareckson Tada - It's quite good.
https://is.gd/r6bdSQ

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 16, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> Just saw this tribute to R.C. Sproul by John MacArthur and thought it worthy of posting the link ;
> https://www.gty.org/library/blog/B171214


Dr MacArthur and Dr Sproul gave to us a great witness to the truth that while we might differ on certain issues, on the essentials of the faith we are indeed one in Christ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herald (Dec 16, 2017)

My thoughts on R.C. Sproul from a Facebook post I made early this morning:

When I heard the news that R.C. Sproul went home to be with the Lord, one of the first thoughts that entered my mind was whether those alive at Spurgeon's passing understood the distinct privilege they had to learn from one of the most gifted preachers in church history. During his lifetime Spurgeon's sermons and writings were a great profit to Christians of all theological persuasions. That profit continues to this day. The same is true of R.C. Sproul. I am a Reformed Baptist but have had no problem learning from this witty, humble, and learned Presbyterian. R.C. spoke to all who claimed the name of Christ. He elevated God's holiness and His sovereignty, but he did so in a way that made these truths accessible to every man. So, as I write this, it is not lost on me that I was able to witness a humble greatness in a man that did not allow earthly glory to compromise his message. God has appointed great men to proclaim His word in every generation, so we know that He will continue to do so. But let's not lose sight of the fact that our generation should rejoice over God's gift of R.C. Sproul.

Soli Deo Gloria!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 19, 2017)

Herald said:


> My thoughts on R.C. Sproul from a Facebook post I made early this morning:
> 
> When I heard the news that R.C. Sproul went home to be with the Lord, one of the first thoughts that entered my mind was whether those alive at Spurgeon's passing understood the distinct privilege they had to learn from one of the most gifted preachers in church history. During his lifetime Spurgeon's sermons and writings were a great profit to Christians of all theological persuasions. That profit continues to this day. The same is true of R.C. Sproul. I am a Reformed Baptist but have had no problem learning from this witty, humble, and learned Presbyterian. R.C. spoke to all who claimed the name of Christ. He elevated God's holiness and His sovereignty, but he did so in a way that made these truths accessible to every man. So, as I write this, it is not lost on me that I was able to witness a humble greatness in a man that did not allow earthly glory to compromise his message. God has appointed great men to proclaim His word in every generation, so we know that He will continue to do so. But let's not lose sight of the fact that our generation should rejoice over God's gift of R.C. Sproul.
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria!


God used him as a great teacher of the truths of scriptures, but I am also so thankful that Jesus is the one we really serve, as how would those who followed Paul/John et all felt when those Apostles passed away? Jesus is still the same, as he still sends forth replacement for the new teachers/theologians for His flock.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 19, 2017)

A nice collection of tributes to Dr. Sproul may be found here.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 19, 2017)

Herald said:


> one of the first thoughts that entered my mind was whether those alive at Spurgeon's passing understood the distinct privilege they had to learn from one of the most gifted preachers in church history.



It's possible that the last people to hear Spurgeon preach died in the 1950s or even the early 1960s. A 15-year-old person, sitting in the Metropolitan Tabernacle listening to him preach in early 1891 (Spurgeon preached for the last time there in the middle of that year) would have been 75 years old in 1951, 60 years later. So, it's possible.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Herald (Dec 19, 2017)

bookslover said:


> It's possible that the last people to hear Spurgeon preach died in the 1950s or even the early 1960s. A 15-year-old person, sitting in the Metropolitan Tabernacle listening to him preach in early 1891 (Spurgeon preached for the last time there in the middle of that year) would have been 75 years old in 1951, 60 years later. So, it's possible.


So, Richard, what was it like to hear Spurgeon preach?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bookslover (Dec 19, 2017)

Herald said:


> So, Richard, what was it like to hear Spurgeon preach?



Pews were hard. He tended to shout (no microphones yet). Hymn book was too heavy to lift. After-worship snacks were inadequate. Long lines for the bathroom. Other than that: OK.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 19, 2017)

Glad to read this from you, Bill! I appreciate your cheerful heart in the midst of afflictions.

And Richard is always good for a laugh (probably because he always listens to that jokester Haydn!).

Back to the OP: Let us be in prayer for loved-ones and friends of RCS for the funeral tomorrow. 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 20, 2017)

bookslover said:


> Pews were hard. He tended to shout (no microphones yet). Hymn book was too heavy to lift. After-worship snacks were inadequate. Long lines for the bathroom. Other than that: OK.


Sounded pretty much what it was like to listen to Paul teach and preach.


----------



## confessionalbibliophile (Dec 20, 2017)

RC's memorial today was wonderful. He was remembered and Christ was magnified. The Gospel was faithfully proclaimed. Soli Deo Gloria.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

